# New from old project...



## Kiwilistener (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi there all...1st time poster, long time lurker :neener:

A while ago I bought an Onkyo 7.1 home theatre amp to replace our ageing sony unit. 

The Onkyo worked fine as a 5.1 amp but a friend also had one but was running full 7.1 sound. Boy is there ever a difference :

The rears we were using were small Solid units ( made by B&W England), and these would do fine as surrounds.

This left me with a problem... what to do about the back speakers.While perusing the speakers section on the trade me auction I can across somr Kef's for sale (check out kef's global site , go to the museum and click the 1980's link and look for Concord IV)I have always been a Kef fan since the early seventies. Very pricey way back then and I could never afford them. These are circa 1980 -81 and have 2 bass/midrange and one tweeter.

After looking at the specs I got to thinking that these units would perform better in a different style of cabinet and only one woofer would be needed.

I did a google on speaker design and cabinet characteristics and came up with the units shown. Taylored specifically for this particular 8 woofer and sealed rather than ported.

The cabinets are made from recycled 2 x 4 rough sawn New Zealand native "Rimu". The walls are 3/4 of an inch all round and the density is similar to that of MDF. I still have to make the grill covers, but we tested them today as fronts and they blew my 21st century B&W out of the water. By luck or design the sound image is perfect. My son and I auditioned them against the B&W's and no matter what we played the 25 year old Kef speaker were better in every respect. Shows how good a good cabinet and design is when coupled with a good speaker manufacture.

To say I'm pleased with the look and sound of them would be an understatement 


NB: The kefs I bought for $180.00 for the pair. 


Pictured are the B&W DM 308's
Then the Kef's as they were from the online auction
And 3rd & 4th as they are now.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I dunno how I missed this before. Welcome Kiwi friend.

I really like the look of your speakers, they've come up very well. Nice workmanship and stylish design.

Some of those old KEF's are great. Until about 18 mo ago I used 104/2 as mains and K140 as surrounds and just moved the K140 upstairs as bedroom speakers and I reckon they're pretty good speakers for the $A100 or so they cost.


----------

